# pictures I got from a freind. WARNING GRAPHIC



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Looks like they had fun.



















What do you think


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so jealous!I wish I could do that.Looks like good times.
God,just thinking about how all that meat is gonna taste....yummy!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that dogs like " i better get first dibs!"


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> that dogs like " i better get first dibs!"


he deserves em thats for sure


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OoOoOo I'm jealous !!
Lol your FRIEND!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OoOoOo I'm jealous !!
> Lol your FRIEND!!!


I was thinking the same thing.I was like is that who I think it is?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

where are all the women like that. ladies, hogs, and bulldogs sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> where are all the women like that. ladies, hogs, and bulldogs sounds like heaven to me


:goodpost::goodpost:

I was gonna say the same thing man!! And she looks hot on that pig lol...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O there out there, there the ones that need the attitude adjustments lol   Nice pics BLue


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> O there out there, there the ones that need the attitude adjustments lol   Nice pics BLue


thanks I will tell my friend:hammer: you think so.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> O there out there, there the ones that need the attitude adjustments lol   Nice pics BLue


There are some of us womern that love doing all that and don't need the attitude adjustment
And he's right blue pitbull man,your friend is looking good standing on that hog!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I sooo wanna go do this with Phoenix, have been hog hunting but never with my dog, lol, oh and if you can kill it, I can clean it and cook it


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG I sooo wanna go do this with Phoenix, have been hog hunting but never with my dog, lol, oh and if you can kill it, I can clean it and cook it


see now your even hotter!!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

im all for hunting the hogs! the only thing is i dont eat pork....lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG I sooo wanna go do this with Phoenix, have been hog hunting but never with my dog, lol, oh and if you can kill it, I can clean it and cook it


I so want to come to Texas even more now.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll I'm all for the attitudey hoggettes !!

And that one on that hog is HOT! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hmmmmmmm
that dog looks familiar 



but the bloody junk grosses me out!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I so want to come to Texas even more now.


Texas... come to Arkansas were swamped with em.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like they're going to eat good tonight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Wht happened to all the GOOD Down Home girls tht own Bullies, Apbt's bulldogs whtever and can kill a huge hog and still look sexy doing it? God... I need to move down SOuth to Georgia, Texas Sumthin.....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its Arkansas that has em man


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> where are all the women like that. ladies, hogs, and bulldogs sounds like heaven to me


Def. not in NY lol. All I get around here is girls looking like they just got a job with the Jersey Shore cast.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Where in Ark are you guys?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Louisiana has em too


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Louisiana has em too


we sure do


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG I sooo wanna go do this with Phoenix, have been hog hunting but never with my dog, lol, oh and if you can kill it, I can clean it and cook it


I am so with you...I just need to get my pit now...since I am pitless AGAIN!!!
But I can cook anything. I love to cook, esp. god ole southern fried anything!!!
I have not been hog hunting yet, that is one thing I have not done, but I bird hunt, deer hunt,quail, turkey,etc.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> we sure do


We have them here in SC, but I need to go back home to the bayou!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> its Arkansas that has em man


I believe it's anywhere in the good ol south.
We have em here,I just haven't had the chance to go out and look yet.But I love me some hunting


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Def. not in NY lol. All I get around here is girls looking like they just got a job with the Jersey Shore cast.


I hate that show............... LMAO


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

good job congrats Don't worry i've seen this kinda kill before with hogs and such


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> We have them here in SC, but I need to go back home to the bayou!!!!


X2 on the sc thing. we have hunters come in groups that bring their chase and "catch" dogs (pitbulls). they have kevlar vests to protect them (hopefully) but they always come back with some amazing shizzzzz. nice pix brotha.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wonderful pics, great dog... ever heard of the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog? was just reading an article ( another blue bashing article) and came across the mentioning of this dog as a catch dog used in the south, was just wondering if you know of it. 

Peace brother.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool pics I wanna go hunt for hogs with Dosia


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Thts it as soon as my cna and welding classes are done Im movin' to the south...
Hunting.. girls tht hunt... Pits and southern ways!!!... Its heaven!! Garranteed!
The girls here are small town stuck up and jus about every guy has had em... eh not up for seconds!!!! thts not me..


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hanover Pits said:


> Thts it as soon as my cna and welding classes are done Im movin' to the south...
> Hunting.. girls tht hunt... Pits and southern ways!!!... Its heaven!! Garranteed!
> The girls here are small town stuck up and jus about every guy has had em... eh not up for seconds!!!! thts not me..


omg icky. lol.

those pics are pretty B.A. i've never seen pigs hunted before. heck i've never seen wild pigs before- but i grew up in MT country where we skinned the deer and did all the stuff in our own garages  far cry from CA. i dunno bout WA yet. guess i'll find out come hunting season. oh i miss home


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> I so want to come to Texas even more now.


Girl, I'm tellin ya BYA,  You'd love it here 



Hanover Pits said:


> Wht happened to all the GOOD Down Home girls tht own Bullies, Apbt's bulldogs whtever and can kill a huge hog and still look sexy doing it? God... I need to move down SOuth to Georgia, Texas Sumthin.....


Texas is where it's at, live music, hot babes, motorcycles, hogs, dog shows, wooh oo 



MetalGirl30 said:


> I am so with you...I just need to get my pit now...since I am pitless AGAIN!!!
> But I can cook anything. I love to cook, esp. god ole southern fried anything!!!
> I have not been hog hunting yet, that is one thing I have not done, but I bird hunt, deer hunt,quail, turkey,etc.


You are my kinda girl, we need to get together sometime and go hunting, haven't been in years, you kill it, I'll clean it and cook it, hahah or the other way around 



Hanover Pits said:


> Thts it as soon as my cna and welding classes are done Im movin' to the south...
> Hunting.. girls tht hunt... Pits and southern ways!!!... Its heaven!! Garranteed!
> The girls here are small town stuck up and jus about every guy has had em... eh not up for seconds!!!! thts not me..


ewww yuck, you'd love the south, plus we don't have snow very often and it hardly gets cold


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I think he should get the hog all to him self


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Def. not in NY lol. All I get around here is girls looking like they just got a job with the Jersey Shore cast.


:rofl::rofl:

Well the guys aren't all that great either, NY men want those types or they don't want their women in on *GUY* time .......
I'm going to have to join yall cause this man ain into dogs let alone hunting.
I've never hunted nor skinned nothing but I'm all for learning and getting dirty!


----------

